# Is this plow worth $800?



## nwarner882 (Sep 4, 2018)

Hello, Was wondering what you guys think of this plow. The seller is willing to take $800 for full setup ( controller, mount, etc). Is that a deal? Feel like its worth around $1200. Not familiar with different western plows. How old is it? Please help. Its going on a 96 Z71 pickup.


----------



## nwarner882 (Sep 4, 2018)

The Seller really wants to sell the plow. Not sure if he needs money or what. Feel like he would take $600 even, seems desperate. Any advise is great!


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

In my opinion, yes. If the mount fits your truck, and everything works. Is that a recent picture of the plow. Looks a little to clean.


----------



## nwarner882 (Sep 4, 2018)

Plow will hook up fine. Im debating on just flipping it, especially for $600. The rust on my truck scares me.


















From the research I've done, looks common. I feel like a throw a plow on this it will break the frame.


----------



## nwarner882 (Sep 4, 2018)

Not sure if the


Randall Ave said:


> In my opinion, yes. If the mount fits your truck, and everything works. Is that a recent picture of the plow. Looks a little to clean.


Yea I checked it out he repainted everything, looks as pictured. You can see mild surface rust under paint but nothing alarming.


----------



## nwarner882 (Sep 4, 2018)

nwarner882 said:


> Not sure if the
> 
> Yea I checked it out he repainted everything, looks as pictured. You can see mild surface rust under paint but nothing alarming.


Cutting edge is new too.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Looks ok, also looks like the moldboard is slightly bent on the pass side.

And your frame is shot.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Look up on the inside of your truck frame, might be worse. The plow price is good, but your frame is gone, I would not bother, but its your time and money.


----------



## nwarner882 (Sep 4, 2018)

Randall Ave said:


> Look up on the inside of your truck frame, might be worse. The plow price is good, but your frame is gone, I would not bother, but its your time and money.


I agree the frame is shot, sucks truck only has 155k on it.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

A cleaned up unimount straight brings a grand in my area. (what you have there)

The problem is a 1st or 2nd generation ultramount straight blade also brings a grand.

So now when flipping you have to find someone to flip to that has an 88-98 GM to mount on or they will have quite an out lay of costs to convert the mount and wiring to work with the truck that they have.


----------

